# I asked my dog a question.......



## hypochondriac (Jul 9, 2019)

Sunny. How would you describe yourself in 3 words?
he said
woof woof woof


----------



## wvnewbie (Jul 9, 2019)

I had to ask my rescued Border Collie (Hemp) that same question TWICE.  He gave me "The Look" and said:  "Herd ya..."


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 9, 2019)

I just asked Bigfoot that, he said 'off the charts'!


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 9, 2019)

wvnewbie said:


> I had to ask my rescued Border Collie (Hemp) that same question TWICE.  He gave me "The Look" and said:  "Herd ya..."


love border collies. give me any working dog any day. Im no fan of these lap dogs people buy


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 9, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> give me any working dog any day. Im no fan of these lap dogs people buy


----------



## Olivia (Jul 9, 2019)

What questions does your dog ask you? It's a talent to read dog language. It's in the eyes and in the type of bark, the whine, the growl, the grumble, the body language. It's quite a talent that takes time for a human to get to understand. You've got to want to.


----------



## jujube (Jul 9, 2019)

We were having lunch today in the picnic area of a state park.  There was an adorable mutt that belonged to the people at the next table.  He looked at us and I could hear, "Oh, I see that you are enjoying potato chips!  What a coincidence.....I also enjoy potato chips!  Who would have thought that all of us enjoy potato chips???  But only two of us are eating them.  Could we remedy that inequality? Right now?"


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 9, 2019)

jujube said:


> We were having lunch today in the picnic area of a state park.  There was an adorable mutt that belonged to the people at the next table.  He looked at us and I could hear, "Oh, I see that you are enjoying potato chips!  What a coincidence.....I also enjoy potato chips!  Who would have thought that all of us enjoy potato chips???  But only two of us are eating them.  Could we remedy that inequality? Right now?"


You impersonate dogs too I see. 
I look at  it as advocating. Giving a voice to the voiceless.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 9, 2019)

Olivia said:


> What questions does your dog ask you? It's a talent to read dog language. It's in the eyes and in the type of bark, the whine, the growl, the grumble, the body language. It's quite a talent that takes time for a human to get to understand. You've got to want to.


nice post.
anyone who has their own dog develops that talent. the dog and you learn to read each others body language.
questions my dog asks me? :
we did a game at this very hour yesterday. why aren't we playing it today?
my stomach tells me its time for dinner. why are you late?
why do you talk to her (my wife) and not me?
I want to go to bed now. Can you take me outside for a wee?
Im due for a treat. where is it?
Oh I see. You are using that electric tooth brush again now. Must be time for me to go outside. Well that's what happened last time.


----------



## jujube (Jul 10, 2019)

I haven't had a dog for 41 years. I have to get my "fix" by taking care of and befriending other people's dogs.  

Here in the RV park in the Blue Ridge where we spend our summers, a large number of the residents have dogs.  I never leave the rig without dog biscuits in my pocket and there's a jar of them sitting by the door at all times.  Every dog in the  park knows me.  I get my fill of petting and love.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 13, 2019)

A dog I had several years ago would come up behind me and give a loud "woof" if I was late with her dinner.   If that didn't get me moving, she would go get her dish and whack me on the leg with it or throw it at me.  Subtlety wasn't one of her strong points.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2019)

Lorie and I talk puppy talk with our guys all the time, and then we answer it in funny voices like they are answering... Kinda funny when I think about it now... They get a bone after every dinner, and if Lorie and I aren't watching each other, they sometimes con us in another one, and we make a game out of it, and they both get this "who me?" in their eyes... Our life would be extremely boring without Lennie & Carl.  They are now 11... Lorie says no more Puppies after these guys... Everyone we know says, yup for sure... All my Buddies say when they die they wanna come back as Lorie's pup...


----------

